# Visual Basic and Access Module



## SolutionWeb (Aug 2, 2004)

Please, if any one can help. Is it possible to run an access modules from Visual basic? In fact I am working with Access 2000 and accessing the tables via a Accesss Modules. The problem is that I need to have the modules run automatically at certain time on its own. Is there a command line for that? Do I need to have macro to run the modules? Or should have a Visual basic to run the modules?

Thanks


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Here is a link that describes how to run the macro from an external application.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q177760/#XSLTH3132121123120121120120

Rollin


----------

